# Police chase



## poeppe (Mar 25, 2002)

A man was driving home late one afternoon, and he was driving
above the speed limit. He notices a police car with its red
lights on in his rear view mirror. He thinks "I can outrun this
guy," so he floors it and the race is on. The cars are racing
down the highway -- 60, 70, 80, 90 miles an hour. Finally, as
his speedometer passes 100, the guy figures "what the heck," and
gives up. He pulls over to the curb. The police officer gets
out of his cruiser and approaches the car. He leans down and
says "listen mister, I've had a really lousy day, and I just
want to go home. Give me a good excuse and I'll let you go."
The man though for a moment and said..."Three weeks ago, my wife
ran off with a police officer. When I saw your cruiser in my
rear view mirror, I thought you were that officer and you were
trying to give her back to me!"


----------



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

:lol:


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

:lol: :rolling: :lol:

A classic worthy of telling again and again. John.


----------

